# der "Schweine-Hop"



## jazzchecker (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Ich probier schon lange an dem Bunny Hop herum, doch es klappt gar nichts, weil ich das Vorderrad nie so weit hochbekommen wir in den "how-to-do-viedeos" ... deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, könnte ich doch die "flasche" Variante probieren und mit dem Schweinehop anfangen. Da aber nur überall steht, dass man ihn nicht machn soll, weiß ich nicht wies geht.

Soll ich weiter probieren am bunny-hop zu feilen, oder am anfang den schweinehop probieren??

lg jazzjacker


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (9. Oktober 2011)

Sers 
Am besten du fängst gar nicht mit so nem Zeuch wie dem Schweinehopp an, dass kriegt man später eventuell schlecht wieder raus, wenns an den echten Hop gehn soll.

Ich kopiere meine Antwort einfach nochmal aus nem anderen Thread:
Ging mir auch ganz lange so, was meiner Meinung nach an der falschen  Beschreibung der Bewegung in den Anleitungen lag. Das mit den "nach oben  und hinten ziehen" ist totaler Käse! Wenn man sowas visualisiert wirst  du nie deinen Schwerpunkt effektiv verlagern können. Nach hartnäckigen  üben (immer wieder minimal seine Bewegung verändern und nie stundenlang  mit der selben Technik üben, dass bringt nichts!) geht die optimale  Bewegung für mich inzwischen  so:
-Locker, möglichst stabil gerade aus fahrn
-Arme ein bisschen anwinkeln und gleichzeitig in einer kraftvollen,  flüssigen Bewegung    schön weit mit dem Arsch nach unten gehn
- absolut gleichzeitig die Arme strecken und die Knie durchdrücken, sodass dein Hintern sich nach hinten Bewegt

Wichtig, wie immer
-auf perfektes Timing achten (kann niemals durch Kraft ersetzt werden)
-alles möglichst smooth machen
-bei deinem Fahrad wirste eventuell die Bewegung schon etwas kraftvoller  ausfüren müssen, aber prinzipiell kriegt man so sogar ein Omafahrrad in  den Manual!

Ich stell mir die Bewegung vorher immer so vor:
flüssig nach unten hinten!

alles ist besser als explosionsartig nach oben hinten...

Ach ja, und falls du dann später komischerweise trotzdem noch Schweinehopp machen willst, der kommt mit dem wachsenden Bikegefühl sowieso irgendwann automatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Und voralldingen: Fang klein an! Ein Ast reicht erstmal und wenn's nicht klappt liegt man nicht direkt, was bei einer Bordsteinkante schon mal passieren kann. Ast bricht einfach durch. Steigern kann man sich ja nach und nach, erstmal muss aber der Bewegungsablauf sitzen.

Finde den Schweine-Hop übrigens wesentlich schwerer als den Bunny-Hop.


----------



## jazzchecker (9. Oktober 2011)

ah okay, dankeschön

danke auch an psycho,aber dein bewegungsablauf hört sich für mich nach manual an und nicht nach bunnyhop


----------



## F4B1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Die 1. Hälfte des Bunny-Hops ist ja auch nicht so weit weg vom Manual.


----------



## sebbo87 (9. Oktober 2011)

Schweinehop ist insofern nicht verkehrt, weil man da schön die Körperspannung, die man auch beim Bunnyhop aufbaut, üben kann.
Vorausgesetzt man probiert das mit flatpedals!!!

Was mir bis jetzt extrem geholfen hat (bin auch noch beim Üben - Koordination), war es wirklich in Etappen (1. --> 3. --> 1.+2.+3.) an die Sache ranzugehen. 
1. Damit das Vorderrad schön hochkommt, musst du dein Körpergewicht nach hinten verlagern. 
2.a Das ist entscheidend, denn nur wenn dein Körpergewicht hinten ist, kannst du den Hüftimpuls nach vorne Richtung Vorbau machen. 
2.b Dabei dann Körperspannung aufbauen. 
3. Danach Beine schön Richtung Po anziehen. 

Mit den letzten beiden Punkten alleine, macht man einen Schweinehop. Also ganz sinnlos ist der nicht.

Außerdem sehr empfehlenswert. Lass dich öfter mal filmen, dann kannst du mal von außen beobachten wie dein Bewegungsablauf aussieht und das besser mit den vielen Vids vergleichen.

Viel Spaß beim Üben 

Ps.: Mit Hindernissen würde ich erst anfangen, wenn der Bewegungsablauf sicher und richtig sitzt. Die irritieren nur.


----------



## feeltb (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab den Anfangs immer an Bordsteinkanten geübt. Das Ganze dann Step-By-Step. 

In den ersten Versuchen die Bordsteinkanten so hochfahren, dass man die Kante gar nicht erst berührt. Noch ohne Bunny-Hop: Erst Vorderrad hoch, Vorderrad aufkommen lassen und bevor das Hinterrad den Bordstein berührt, dieses auch noch drüber heben. 

Und dann immer weiter an den Bunny-Hop rantasten.

Hat mir geholfen, da man ein echtes kleines Hinderniss hat. Diese Stöcke am Boden haben mich doch eher wenig beeindruckt


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass man sich den Standard-Hop gar nicht erst angewöhnen sollte, weil man sich dadurch das Erlernen des Bunny Hops erschwert (so war das damals bei mir auch so, weil der Standard-Hop leicht gelingt und der BH erstmal kaum, fängt man schnell an, die Bewegung des Standard-Hops in den BH reinzumischen, anstatt das dynamische Bewegen des Körpers nach vorne umzusetzen)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2011)

Wow, endlich mal jemand, der das beschreibt, was ich in den guten Videos, wie dem hier, sehe.

                             [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D77UOuagHjU"]bunny hop slow-mo '100101      - YouTube[/nomedia]                  



Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> ...geht die optimale  Bewegung für mich inzwischen  so:
> -Locker, möglichst stabil gerade aus fahrn
> -Arme ein bisschen anwinkeln und gleichzeitig in einer kraftvollen,  flüssigen Bewegung    schön weit mit dem Arsch nach unten gehn
> - absolut gleichzeitig die Arme strecken und die Knie durchdrücken, sodass dein Hintern sich nach hinten Bewegt
> ...


Genau das kann man hier sehen. Bei Videos sieht man leider nie, welche Kräfte gerade wo wirken. Bei 7 sek erkennt man, wie er Rider das rechte Bein streckt, also tritt und damit das Hinterrad noch weiter unter sich bringt. Damit ist der Gesamtschwerpunkt so hoch wie es mit Straßenkontakt des Hinterrades überhaupt geht.
Der Hüftkick dreht nun das Rad um seinen Schwerpunkt (Arme strecken!), weswegen das Hinterrad hoch kommt. Damit diese Bewegung des Rades nicht gebremst wird, werden die Beine angezogen.
Ist der höchste Punkt überschritten werden sie wieder lang, um die Landung abzudämpfen.
Der Typ im Video hat den Sattel extrem unten, was ihm diese Bewegung so extrem erlaubt. Ist der Sattel höher, wird das so schwieriger. Ich  vermute einmal, dass das den Unterschied in den verschiedenen Videobeispielen ausmacht.

Paul


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Oktober 2011)

Oldie-Paul:
Danke, da freut man sich doch!


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (10. Oktober 2011)

@jazz 
Hast du deinen Oberkörper weit genug unten, kurz vorm hochziehen?

Versuch mal ob dir das video hilft,ich fand es sehr gut erklärt.
Vorallem weil man hier nicht soviel Kraft ins Spiel bringt sondern mehr auf Technik wert gelegt wird.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAem3L7Rlpk&feature=related"]How to bunny hop      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2011)

Hannes aka Freesoul erklärt hier den Bunny Hop ab Minute 1:08 auch sehr gut:


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (11. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Helm den Freesoul trägt,dachte ich er wird den nose wheelie demonstrieren.


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. Oktober 2011)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Genau das kann man hier sehen. Bei Videos sieht man leider nie, welche Kräfte gerade wo wirken. Bei 7 sek erkennt man, wie er Rider das rechte Bein streckt, also tritt und damit das Hinterrad noch weiter unter sich bringt.



Das ist ebenso nebensächlich wie unerheblich. Entscheidend ist, wie sich der Körpermittelpunkt - also die Hüfte - bewegt. Ich kann das zwar selbst (noch) nicht, kann aber solche Bewegungsabläufe ganz gut anaylsieren.

Achte auf die Hüfte und du hast den Schlüssel der Bewegung: die Hüfte beginnt etwa auf 9 Uhr und dreht sich entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn über 6 Uhr und 3 Uhr auf 12 Uhr. Dort steht er maximal hoch auf dem Hinterrad und der erste Teil der "Rotation" ist beendet. Nun fällt er mit der Hüfte wieder auf 3 Uhr zurück, wodurch das Hinterrad zu steigen beginnt. Das Video wird für mich sehr hilfreich sein, denn man lernt so etwas weniger durch irgendwelches Strecken von Armen und Beinen, weil das nur die Folge der Zentralbewegung der Hüfte ist. Auf die Hüfte zu achte ist die Lösung - dann machen Arme und Beine den Rest automatisch richtig.

Ich werds üben, wenn dieser blöde Regen vorbei ist - das Video ist wirklich hilfreich


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2011)

Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> Bei dem Helm den Freesoul trägt,dachte ich er wird den nose wheelie demonstrieren.



Macht er in Teil 1 der IBC-Fahrtechnikserie


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Oktober 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Dort steht er maximal hoch auf dem Hinterrad und der erste Teil der "Rotation" ist beendet. Nun fällt er mit der Hüfte wieder auf 3 Uhr zurück, wodurch das Hinterrad zu steigen beginnt.


Definitiv  nicht. Um das Rad in eine Drehbewegung (Vorderrad nach unten, Hinterrad nach oben) zu setzten, benötigst du ein Drehmoment, also eine Kraft, die nicht im Schwerpunkt angreift. Im Video ist das ein Hüftkick gegen den Vorbau. Es könnte ebenso ein Strecken der Arme sein. Egal wie, ohne das Strecken der Arme stoppt man die Drehung des Rades wieder.



> Auf die Hüfte zu achte ist die Lösung - dann machen Arme und Beine den Rest automatisch richtig.


Ich hoffe, du hast recht!

Paul


----------



## bikerherby (12. Oktober 2011)

> Auf die Hüfte zu achte ist die Lösung - dann machen Arme und Beine den Rest automatisch richtig.



Das beste was ich je zu Bunny Hop gelesen habe.

Das funktioniert wirklich:
Im Kopf 9 - 6 - 3 -12 - 3 Uhr vorstellen und machen, schon klappts besser.

Die Hüftkreisbewegung ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Oktober 2011)

bikerherby schrieb:


> Das beste was ich je zu Bunny Hop gelesen habe.
> 
> Das funktioniert wirklich:
> Im Kopf 9 - 6 - 3 -12 - 3 Uhr vorstellen und machen, schon klappts besser.
> ...



Gut zu hören. Wenn hier der Dauerregen endlich mal aufhören würde, könnte ich das endlich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Oktober 2011)

bikerherby schrieb:


> Das beste was ich je zu Bunny Hop gelesen habe.
> 
> Das funktioniert wirklich:
> Im Kopf 9 - 6 - 3 -12 - 3 Uhr vorstellen und machen, schon klappts besser.
> ...



Ich blick das jetzt überhaupt nicht, aber wenn es Dir geholfen hat, dann ist ja gut 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## bikerherby (19. Oktober 2011)

> Ich blick das jetzt überhaupt nicht, aber wenn es Dir geholfen hat, dann ist ja gut



Ich meine damit: die Auftaktbewegung sollte aus der Hüfte kommen, ja nicht aus den Armen. Arme und Beine folgen der Hüftbewegung automatisch, wenns flüssig ausgeführt wird.

Ich kanns auch nicht perfekt, aber ich übe fleissig!!!


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Oktober 2011)

War nicht böse gemeint, ich kapiere es nur nicht. Aber mag an mir liegen, bzw. an meiner anderen Lerntechnik, wenn ich überhaupt eine habe 

Üben kann nicht schaden, muss ich mir auch immer wieder sagen. Bin mal 2 Wochen nicht gefahren, die ersten Meter ging wenig bis gar nichts.

Gruss Thorsten


----------

